# tags and other government regulations



## cbobgo (Jun 27, 2013)

I am starting a small hobby farm, and may be getting 3-4 sheep in the near future.  I've been trying to find info online regarding government regulations that I should be aware of regarding sheep (I live in california, we LOVE regulations out here  but I am having a hard time finding any websites that summarize things in an easy fashion.  And reading through the actual regulations can be quite mind numbing.

So - does anyone know the ins and outs?  Or is there a good website you know about?  Do regulations that apply to large commercial organizations also apply to backyard farmers?  Do I have to register my sheep and get ear tags?  I easily found info on requirements to bring in animals from out of state, but cant seem to find much about animals that are already here.


- bob


----------



## Ruus (Jun 27, 2013)

You'll need a premises ID, but the producer should take care of scrapie tags for the sheep you're buying. You would only need to worry about tagging if you had lambs born on your farm.

http://www.cdfa.ca.gov/ahfss/Animal_Health/Scrapie_Info.html

I'd recommend you call the Ag agent at your county extension office, he or she should be able to tell you how to get your premises ID and let you know if there's anything else CA-specific you need.


----------

